

Ask HN: How do you like the new design on NXdom? - jcrocholl

www.nxdom.com is my brainstorming tool for short available domain names. I'm trying to eliminate scrolling and show similar names together. How do you like the condensed display format with several names on each line?<p>Also, do you prefer the basic or advanced sort options on the left side?<p>Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your feedback.
======
Roridge
That's pretty cool. But I would like to see what TLD is available.

Perhaps allow to only pick up .com or .net, or maybe have a grouping feature.

I like the minimalistic nature too. (Oh and advanced options on the left is
good.) Edit: I just select "without dashes" and the top option had a dash.

------
slater
10/10 for coolness factor, but the usefulness has plummeted. How can I tell
which domains are still available now? Oh that's right, I have to click thru?

If I were cynical, I'd say you're just trying to get people to click your
affiliate registrar links :(

~~~
jcrocholl
Point taken. I have now integrated the display of taken (and parked and error)
top level domains again, trying to make it useful but not too distracting.

------
jcrocholl
Clickable link: <http://www.nxdom.com/>

------
stjarnljuset
Better branding. There's been multiple occasions when I thought of your
website but couldn't remember the name.

